# [T989] An advice thread.



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

(Yup.)

Okay, so I'm just throwing this thread up to get a couple recommendations.

I purchased the lady a GS2 for Christmas last year. Since then I've rooted, unrooted (she didn't really 'need' to be rooted), and factory reset a few times.

She seems to have a lot of issues (complaints), and has finally realized a battery pull is needed every now and then.. but that's besides the point.

I was just hoping someone can give me an idea on a decent daily driver. I myself have a GN, and have been on VZW for years so this terrible service/wifi calling/etc is all unfamiliar.

I was looking at http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...KL1-with-Wifi-Calling-[Team-Kang][12.14.2011], simply bc I want something that's easy for her to use, with as little bugs as possible. I can handle them, and know how to get around them/troublesboot, she however.. well I just don't want to have to fix the damn thing every day (I do that enough on my GN ).

Anyways, opinions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nombis (May 4, 2012)

Hello my wife also got s2 around the same time and has nothing but issues with her stock rom . I live in Calgary Canada and kies just popped up saying there was a stock ICS update available . I have installed it and so far so good fingers crossed other than that I would say Andy x has a great rom I was happy with it . Also for gingerbread rom Check rom is fantastic . Hope this helps


----------



## Buck Shot (Dec 28, 2011)

Juggernaut 4.1 is my daily driver. Something I didn't like about the newest one ( 5.0) can't remember what. 4.1 runs great, fast, no bugs, and great battery life I've flashed a lot of ROMS for this phone

Sent from my Cyan9 G-Slate


----------

